
Turbo.js – GPGPU made simple - Lolapo
https://turbo.github.io/
======
macawfish
Seems cool... but it doesn't work for me!

> Ah snap! There was no error compiling the test kernel or running it, but the
> numbers don't check out. Please report your browser (+ version) and hardware
> configuration to us, so we can try to fix this. Deviation was
> 0.33731377391086426.

I'm on linux 4.7 + chromium 53 with Intel 4000 graphics

~~~
michwill
Same for me. Linux/Chromium or Linux/Firefox

~~~
minxomat
Hi, please report any issues to the repo at
[http://github.com/turbo/js](http://github.com/turbo/js). The more hardware
combo test data I have, the sooner I can debug these faults. If you have any
friends with exceptionally weird configs, please get them to test, too :-)

BTW: If you get the "Ah snap" error, there is some diagnostic data in the
console. Please include that in any issue report. Cheers.

~~~
Cyph0n
Small note: I'd recommend naming the repo `turbo` or `turbojs`, instead of
just `js`.

~~~
Robin_f
Yes, checking out the repository in a folder named js is less than helpful.

------
problems
> In fact you're using it right now

Thanks, I could tell when my fan spun up when I loaded the page and my browser
lagged.

------
ris
I thought something exciting had been done here but it's been a long time
since "GPGPU" meant "kernels written in GLSL".

------
andreapaiola
Ah snap! There was no error compiling the test kernel or running it, but the
numbers don't check out. Please report your browser (+ version) and hardware
configuration to us, so we can try to fix this. Deviation was
0.3373333334457129.

console:

Values are: 0.00900000031106174 and 1.0210000006482005

\---------------------

Chrome on Ubuntu on Intel NUC

~~~
minxomat
Please report to [http://github.com/turbo/js](http://github.com/turbo/js). I
can't track issues on HN.

~~~
franciscop
Well you are here, what I did in the past when some of my projects got into HN
is just copy/paste those reports in the issue tracker in Github. A bit of work
but I got great reports in HN that didn't want to waste.

------
sdrothrock
I'm confused -- there's a section mentioning a benchmark, but I can't find the
results anywhere on the page. Chrome 54 on macOS 10.12.1.

There are sections for "PURE JAVASCRIPT" and "JAVASCRIPT & TURBO.JS", but they
only display a triangle/circle illustration.

~~~
jeseufchrist
Open the console and look for errors?

~~~
sdrothrock
I thought about it, but there's not really much I can do.

testData is undefined on line 28 of benchmark.js.

~~~
alphaneuron
Sounds like WebGL didn't initialize. Do other WebGL demos work in your
browser? If yes, I'd report this issue to the dev.

------
msimpson
Great work minxomat, and under 200 LOC as well.

------
evan_
weird:

> Ah snap! There was no error compiling the test kernel or running it, but the
> numbers don't check out. Please report your browser (+ version) and hardware
> configuration to us, so we can try to fix this. Deviation was
> 0.673000000262012.

Latest Chrome on a macbook air. Looks like at least one other person has had
this issue, I'll report my experience as well.
[https://github.com/turbo/js/issues/1](https://github.com/turbo/js/issues/1)

~~~
macawfish
Yeah, I'm getting this too.

------
bradknowles
Does it really do anything on mobile?

Anyone got some example results they can share with us, including
hardware/OS/software you're running and what kind of speed up was found?

~~~
alphaneuron
It works on my Note 3, but not on my S7. The N3 results are about 1.5/3.0 for
me. Though wildly varying between runs.

Edit: It works on my windows PCs (even in a qemu KVM instance using the std
vga, but of course the emulated GPU is slower). However, it doesn't seem to
like any browser on linux.

~~~
qiqitori
With regards to Linux (though Android's Chrome has chrome://flags and
chrome://gpu as well, so maybe some of this applies as well):

It didn't work for at first, but I got it to show me the "Ah snap! There was
no error compiling the test kernel or running it, but the numbers don't check
out." message at least. By changing the deviation var to e.g. 0 in the
debugger you can also force it show you the results (JS: 0.56, JS&Turbo.js:
1.74), but I don't know if those results mean anything.

Steps to maybe fix:

Does e.g. glxgears work?

On Chrome, check the following two pages:

chrome://flags/ <\-- I enabled "Override software rendering list",
"Experimental canvas features", "WebGL Draft Extensions" but don't know if all
of those are necessary. Better change them back later.

chrome://settings <\-- Advanced -> System -> Use hardware acceleration when
available

chrome://gpu/ <\-- Check if WebGL is enabled, etc. (also check log messages at
the bottom)

My graphics hardware is a positively ancient Intel 965GM. (On Windows on a
much faster CPU and using Intel HD Graphics 4000, I get JS: 1.28, JS&Turbo.js:
3.82.)

~~~
alphaneuron
Reading the benchmark script, and the explanation of it at github, I think the
deviation is there to account for floating point artifacts. I.e. where JS =
0.01499.. and GPU = 0.01500.., that's fine, but if the numbers (read results
from the fractal function) are deviating more, that's an error.

Edit: Actually, "(JS: 0.56, JS&Turbo.js: 1.74)" seems to be a valid result
from what I've seen. May just be that the chosen deviation value is an
unfortunate edge case.

------
Robin_f
Works fine here Chrome on Debian. Seems really cool, but the amount of people
here that are saying it doesn't work is worrisome..

------
ooqr
As for many others, this does not work for me, yet I'm eager to try this.

------
erpellan
frameBufferStatus was false. frameBufferStatus.message is undefined.

if (!frameBufferStatus) throw new Error('ERROR: (fatal): ' \+
frameBufferStatus.message);

Chrome on Windows 10 + AMD R9/280.

